# uncle passed away



## debodun (Jul 3, 2016)

My father's brother passed away suddenly on Saturday from acute respiratory collapse. He was in an assisted care facility. Unfortunately, being a holiday weekend, it is difficult to get in touch with people that are supposed to be "in place" to handle this. Even the funeral director is away on vacation. However, the nursing home was able to contact the person covering and was able to secure the remains. It just reminds me of when my mother passed - it was Thanksgiving weekend and I couldn't get in touch with anyone - family, funeral home, doctor - ANYONE. Deja vu all over again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear of your uncle's passing Deb.  On top of it all the holiday is now, geez that's hard.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2016)

My deepest sympathy Deb.


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of your uncle's passing Deb.  On top of it all the holiday is now, geez that's hard.



Thank you for your concern and the lovely e-card.


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> My deepest sympathy Deb.


  Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2016)

debodun said:


> Thank you for your concern and the lovely e-card.


You are welcome.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, my condolences Deb.


----------



## Ina (Jul 3, 2016)

May the Creator ease this time of sorrow for you and your family.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 3, 2016)

Death come when it will come, Deb. It is seldom convenient.
The formalities will all fall into place so try not to stress.
Your uncle is now at peace, so you must now look after yourself.
Your concern for his welfare has been admirable and from afar I offer my condolences.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 3, 2016)

My condolences to your and your family.


----------



## jujube (Jul 3, 2016)

Condolences, Deb.  Always rougher to have this happen around a holiday.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 7, 2016)

debodun said:


> My father's brother passed away suddenly on Saturday from acute respiratory collapse. He was in an assisted care facility. Unfortunately, being a holiday weekend, it is difficult to get in touch with people that are supposed to be "in place" to handle this. Even the funeral director is away on vacation. However, the nursing home was able to contact the person covering and was able to secure the remains. It just reminds me of when my mother passed - it was Thanksgiving weekend and I couldn't get in touch with anyone - family, funeral home, doctor - ANYONE. Deja vu all over again.



It makes things very difficult.  My brother passed away yesterday.  He and I were estranged.  I had no idea I was his contact person until the prison called me.  I've been handling things since then. It's  been very stressful.  So I can relate.  Things just happen and we have to deal with them.  That's the best answer I know to give.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## nitelite (Jul 7, 2016)

debodun, I'm sorry to hear about your losses and their distressing related circumstances. Seems to be cumbersome when a person passes away or even becomes ill on a weekend, let alone a holiday weekend. My condolences to you.


----------



## Southern Gentleman (Jul 7, 2016)

debodun said:


> My father's brother passed away suddenly on Saturday from acute respiratory collapse. He was in an assisted care facility. Unfortunately, being a holiday weekend, it is difficult to get in touch with people that are supposed to be "in place" to handle this. Even the funeral director is away on vacation. However, the nursing home was able to contact the person covering and was able to secure the remains. It just reminds me of when my mother passed - it was Thanksgiving weekend and I couldn't get in touch with anyone - family, funeral home, doctor - ANYONE. Deja vu all over again.



My condolences . "This too shall pass"


----------

